# Underground Dog Fences



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I am considering moving to a part of town that doesn't allow fences with the exception of those underground, electric kind. Nobody I know has one but have been told the usual stuff like "I know a guy who knows a guy ... and they don't work."

I would appreciate hearing from anyone who had or does have one of these systems and opinions/advice on whether they work. I have two dogs, a 3 year old female yellow lab (80 lbs) and a 4 month old Llewellyn setter puppy.

Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My son has this little dog that if it gets out doesn't listen at all and is gone in a flash. He bought a unit that is portable. He can set the distance from 25 to 150 feet. The dog wears his collar and when that thing beeps three times he is headed back towards the house. Now he bring the dog and unit with and he never leaves our yard. No fence to bury and you can take it with you anywhere. It's about the size of a lunch box. Never seen anything like it until two weeks ago when they brought it and the dog along over to our house.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

instead of the underground one there is a dif kind that has a radius signal it sends out.. the brand escapes me right now but you can buy them at menards and fleetfarm.... and YES they do work... I have a GF who has two dogs... a boxer and an American bulldog... both large dogs and they work excelent... and you can also move the base unit any where... so no digging... also if you go to the lake or someone elses house well..... you get the point... and there is a setting for the radius length and also a warning beep to help train the dog.... hope this helps


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I installed one but lost my dog before it got trained on it. The system I got has a nasty bite to it if the dog doesn't back off in time. The low setting has about the same intensity as the top setting on my regular training collar (tried it on my leg). I didn't even care to try #2 much less #5. If a dog learns that once it gets through the shock stops it may learn to run through it. Especially if the range is set short. Mine can be set so it starts warning the dog from 1 foot or out to 10 or 12 ft. so a dog may learn to run through 2 ft of shock but probably not 20'. The wireless ones may be OK but you are limited to a circular area. If you have a long narrow yard you can't take advantage of it. The other issue is that if you move it around the dog never really learns where the border is which could result in run throughs and or unnecessary shocking of the dog. It may also be an ineffective deterent if the colar battery dies. If the dog is used to a "moving border" it will learn to depend on the collar to warn it, where a system that establishes a permanent border the dog learns to recognize the border itself without the warning and even if the collar is off will generally respect that border. Also with the wire system you can fence in "out of bounds' areas within the overal border area such as gardens or flower beds.


----------

